# The Hobbit in other languages



## ekki vera hrædd (Nov 19, 2003)

I've been looking for The Hobbit in different languages, principally Spanish and Icelandic. While I'm sure the former wouldn't be too hard to find, does anyone know if The Hobbit has ever been published in the latter. I could really use it for my Icelandic practice. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Starflower (Nov 19, 2003)

depends where you live, if you live in the Nordic countries, it should not be too hard to get your hands on an icelandic copy of the Hobbit ( I'm fairly sure there is one). BUt if you live elsewhere in Europe or in the US... might be difficult.. Have you checked Amazon for example?


----------



## ekki vera hrædd (Nov 20, 2003)

Well I managed to find it on my own, it is entitled Hobbitinn, eða út og heim aftur. While searching for it I found a site run by a woman who has The Hobbit in just about every language it is printed in. http://www.neko.com/HobbitIndex.html
In case anyone else is interested.


----------



## Starflower (Nov 21, 2003)

out of interest, where are you from that you would study icelandic?


----------



## ekki vera hrædd (Nov 21, 2003)

I'm from California (USA) but I am planning on attending university in Iceland. It is really quite an interesting language, but it is difficult to get literature in it.


----------

